
ABOT – Automate critical tasks - punnerud
https://www.itsabot.org/
======
IanCal
Looks interesting, but I immediately have problems getting it to work with
"failed to process text missing user". I also get 500 server errors when
trying to install the plugins, which I assume means it's hitting a problem
before I'm trying to run it normally.

Are there updated installation instructions? The version on github is 0.2 but
the instructions seem to be for 0.1.

~~~
hellcow
Hey Ian. Never intended for this to be posted so early (as it's clearly not
ready). I'm getting some bugfixes out today that should address your problems.

The README on the master branch is the most current set of instructions.

~~~
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN" when it's ready.

~~~
hellcow
Exactly. In the next few months it'll be ready for a proper unveiling!

------
ArnoldP
So, is this 100% going to keep my information private?

~~~
hellcow
You deploy it on your own database, so I suppose your information security
depends on you (or the DB-as-a-service provider you choose).

------
afchavez
looks interesting, I´ll take a look? :)

------
trymas
As I understand, it's very similar (in functionality) to this:
[https://www.getmagicnow.com/](https://www.getmagicnow.com/)

Or there are more differences?

~~~
IanCal
Magic is a service like a concierge, managed by people.

This is a framework for building your own bots.

